# Thermaltake Armor. Which One?



## veaviticus (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm gonna get a Thermaltake Armor case for my next build. Which one would be better?

This one is cheaper and has a 25cm intake fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021

This one is aluminum
http://www.amamax.com/thvaatx102xf.html

Is aluminum and the weight worth the extra cost?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i think it is. aluminum dissipates heat better then steel, and is much lighter. gets my vote...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive gone with Steel and haven't looked back..
Aluminum is more expensive to manufacture as its a molten compound. Steel is from mined ore (i think). I find once the aluminum heats up its wont let go of the heat and this makes the entire case in the internals hot. My Steel case is always stone cold and case temp hasn't gone over 40c yet. (I live in Australia)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

actually aluminum is from ore. aluminum one of the elements on the periodic table. and aluminum takes in heat quicker and releases it quicker. steel just traps it inside. there are aluminum heatsinks and not steel heatsinks for a reason


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I have the aluminium one and it overheats my one of my graphics cards. This case really is a heat holder and I would advise againt gettting it. The side fan is useless as it is incorrectly positioned to cool the cards and spins far to slowly to provide effective cooling. I would go for an Antec 900, which is cool as a cucumber and easily as good looking. Or if you want a full tower, go for a lian li v2000 plus.


----------



## reallyxxxxloud (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a *Antec 900* omg this would have to be the best case I've ever used for coolness. And its not very noisy considering the amount of fans. My old thermaltake makes more noise...
















I looked at lots of cases but the reviews on this one was bang on...
Even check out the new Antec 1200, looks similar.

My computer is:
Intel QX6700 2.66quad core
Asus P5N-E SLI Mother Board
2x1GB 533mhz Corsair VS DDR2
Raid0 C drive;
4x Samsung 250GB serial ATA 8mb
D Drive:
Seagates 500GB (server drive) "cant remember model"
2x XFX PCI 8800GTX PV-T80F-768E 768mb graphic cards
Silverstone 850w ST85ZF power supply
Plus all the other bits needed to get things going:4-dontkno


----------

